# Air rifle scope recomendations



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Not looking to break the bank.$60 range.The gun is a gamo bone collecter.The scope that came with it is not very clear.


----------



## 2120Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

Everyones eyesight differs, but for the money you're looking to spend,, not a lot of choices that will prove better than the factory scope.
Now if you care to spend slightly more, I own two and can recommend the Air Essential 4x model from BSA, all the user friendly options you need for making "legitimate" distance air gun shots. From my comparisons to factory scopes, BSA glass is better....even for a Chinese scope.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've been pleasantly surprised with the Center Point 3-9x40mm that came with my Benjamin Trail NP. Since it was a "comes with" I wasn't expecting all that much. The image is sharp and bright, and the elevation and windage adjustments are positive and accurate. Pretty close to your price range, and some WalMarts have them.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Leapers will serve you well.Does all my rifles.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just another chime in about the Center Point. The last time I was out shooting my pellet gun, it was shooting consistently low and right. I don't know what was wrong with me, but I totally hosed up the correction. I now think I confused thinking about correcting my bow sight which is POA (Point of Aim), with what you should do with a gun scope which is POI (Point of Impact). Nevertheless, I was totally screwed with failing light, so I decided to bag it and wait for another day.

Which was today. I fired a 3 shot group (25 yards) to see where I was, and I was a mile off! So, I adjusted the scope, which was a whole lot of clicks for a 1/4" MOA scope at that distance, and it brought me right back to where I wanted to be! 
I have to say, I'm impressed!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

buckeyebowman said:


> Just another chime in about the Center Point. The last time I was out shooting my pellet gun, it was shooting consistently low and right. I don't know what was wrong with me, but I totally hosed up the correction. I now think I confused thinking about correcting my bow sight which is POA (Point of Aim), with what you should do with a gun scope which is POI (Point of Impact). Nevertheless, I was totally screwed with failing light, so I decided to bag it and wait for another day.
> 
> Which was today. I fired a 3 shot group (25 yards) to see where I was, and I was a mile off! So, I adjusted the scope, which was a whole lot of clicks for a 1/4" MOA scope at that distance, and it brought me right back to where I wanted to be!
> I have to say, I'm impressed!


Similar story, be sure to read the directions thoroughly and don't go by the adjustment listed on the scope. 
I kept doing small amount of clicks going "why the heck isn't this moving on the target", after more reading I discovered at the distance I was 10 -1 5yds, I needed to be clicking 30 clicks for the necessary adjustment.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, it's kind of counter intuitive isn't it? You might think that at 1/4 the distance the adjustment would be 1/4 as much, but it's exactly the opposite. At 1/4 the distance the adjustment is 4 times as much. At 1/2 the distance, it's 2 times as much.

I figured it out this way. If your bullet, or pellet, is off 1 inch at 25 yards by the time it gets out to 100 yards it will be 4 inches off! And a 1/4" MOA scope is designed to be that way AT 100 YARDS! So, you have to compensate for the shorter distance you're shooting. 

So, after having hosed up my scope adjustment in the one shooting session where my thinking was backwards, I wound up about about 4 inches right at 25 yards. Instead of the 16 clicks to center the scope at 100 yards, I now needed 4 times as many, or 64 clicks! 

I understand guys wanting to "sneak up" on the bull, but a properly functioning scope shouldn't need that. I was again pressed for time as I was at the gun club to stock pheasant. So, I cranked the horizontal adjustment knob around in one fell swoop, and the scope brought me right back to where I needed to be. 

Just one more reason why I'm so impressed!


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

i know this is a old thread
but i use on all my air rifles from 22 to 25 cal break barrels and pcp bsa 6x24x40 ao mil dot scope from airgun depot 69.99 plus the ride. Very clear optics and can take a beating from my hardest recoil gun which is a hatsan 125 t.h camo in 25 cal...over a 1000 rounds through it and still dead on.....jmo....Mike


----------

